# Need Advice



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Doing a haunted corn maze this year and for those who read S. King's 
"Children of the Corn" I am wanting the final scene to be "He Who Walks Behind the Rows." Which to me has to be VERY scary. I cannot think of something for this final scene. I don't want a clown, I know that, so what do you guys think would be the most frightening?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on what sort of budget you have, you could have a winged demon actor on a raised throne platform, back lighting, and fog. Combine with other demon actors that come at the group from the side (while they are looking forward). Sounds effects, strobes, pneumatic pulses, etc, etc.

Have the demon do some evil monologue that tells people he can't get to them yet, but he will. He WILL.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr. Phil dressed in a black hooded robe with all my ex's and they're all angry, bloated and chanting, "You need to grow up, it's not about you, don't make me put your head in my blender...........


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I like both of these! But Don whew! Having an ex myself I had an appreciation for yours in a dark and personal way!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How about a demonic scarecrow type character or something like pumpkin head?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Dr. Phil dressed in a black hooded robe with all my ex's and they're all angry, bloated and chanting, "You need to grow up, it's not about you, don't make me put your head in my blender...........


my worst nightmare.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on board with some sort of demon myself. Maybe some sort of humanoid crow type demon that can be lit with orange lighting.


----------

